# Anyone use LPG and a small space?



## Sarah South (Jul 10, 2019)

Hello! I'm setting up a little mobile coffee bar at a train station - and LPG is permitted to power the coffee machine. No generators are allowed. My equipment knowledge is quite basic and I only know if LPG vehicles like a van but parking is not permitted and all needs to be in a contained space - The space is very small at 1.5 metres x 1 metre. If anyone has any tips or advice it would be really appreciated, thank you !


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try contacting@coffeebean is well recommended here and should be of help to you


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try contacting@coffeebean is well recommended here and should be of help to you


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sarah, pm me with your number or email and I will get back to you ? Andy


----------



## Sarah South (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice one @coffeebean and @********** will PM you.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

doomkee said:


> No I haven't used it before, what is it? I have another question. Is it worth using Virtual PBX for businesses? My company is in its early stages and many say Virtual PBX is an ideal call management system. Is this true? On the site https://callgear.com/product/vpbx/ I've become more familiar with this system and I'm interested in hearing your opinion. Is it worth investing in this system or no?


 L.P.G = liquid petroleum gas =fuel


----------

